# Sawzall



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

Can I get the 2cool family to tell me what Sawzall is the best? Performance and longevity?


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

I've got a DEWALT, and I've used it a lot. You don't have to buy new, just go to a pawn shop and get one for about half the price of a new one. I think I paid $45. Used it after Ike, and used it building a camphouse, and even used it trimming trees.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Sawzall is a Milwaukee brand. Which I own one. 
I also have a makita recip saw.
Both are good.

Not a fan of dewalt


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Milwaukee is the original Sawzall and still the best one...


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a Dewalt. Thing is awesome!


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

x2 on the Dewalt. I've used and abused mine for 7 years with no issues.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a milwaukee too, high amp model , not the big big box stores cheapie

never even slows down, a beast


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee here as well. Never a hiccup in the 15 years I've abused it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got a Makita that's remodeled 2 houses and barn.I think Milwaukee is still the king though.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

I've got a variable speed Dewalt that I bought from a pawn shop. It has been through two full house gut and remodels, one more bath gut and remodel, and several crape myrtle removals and is still going strong.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

just remember if you are building a lot or even one chain link fence or doing pvc work a sawzall is a must.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Milwaukee, the good model not the cheaper one. We abuse the chit out of them, have to replace them about every 3-4 years but were really really hard on them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I bout a cheap one at Harbor Freight and it worked fine cutting up a hollow steel gate. I think when they are on sale they are only $22 and it comes with three different blades. I don;t know how long it will last but I don't use it very often. I guess you could pay a little more and buy the extended warranty.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont think you can get them anymore without it but a quick blade release holder is a must (as opposed the allen screw/clamp type holder).

I like Milwaukee. Some of them seem to have large foots that might get in the way.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Porter-Cable used to make the best one.

SG2


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

smokinguntoo said:


> Porter-Cable used to make the best one.
> 
> SG2


I have a Porter Cable and its the best sawzall ive ever used. also have a Milwaukee cordless and for a cordless it performs extremely well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a cordless porter cable that works acceptably well. For industrial use I recommend the Milwaukee as well, been using one for years.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I used my brothers cordless Dewalt up in my attic recently,so now I gotta have one.


----------

